# Connecting a karaoke machine to my denon avr-1912



## ZD7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello! I am NEW here and could use a little Help in connecting a Platinum T20/30/40 Karaoke machine to my Denon AVR1912 - I get a nice picture but NO sound! The Karaoke has NO HDMI outputs just a coaxial and Optical but when I use either one and connect them to the Denon I still get no sound. 
I currently have a Blu Ray player, a Panasonic DVD Recorder and my Comcast HD box all hooked up and they work great - I Just can't get the Audio connection to work on this Karaoke machine! anyone know how or what I am doing wrong?

Thanks !!

ZD


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. Did you verify that coax or optical works great with another source? Any source will do, using the same input, _that_ will verify its the Karaoke machine and not a setting in the AVR. Process of elimination kinda thing.


----------

